# brown stuff



## bndrinkin (Mar 20, 2008)

i am still getting brown film on my glass i think it is diatom. tank has been up for about 6 months now. 30 lbs live rock, 40 lbs sand 2 clowns and snails. what can i do to get rid of it?

afte i clean the glass 2 dasy later it is back. i have lighting 24/7 with moonlights


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know about salt water but for fresh water if you scrape the glass with sharp object it will expose the silicates in the glass to the diatoms again and cause a longer problem. If you are using something sharp, try a softer cleaning object. If not then more lighting and circulation are often cures for diatoms.


----------

